# Cup Holder Recommendations?



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

*Z31 Cup Holder Recommendations?*

I saw some on Zcarparts.com that looked pretty good, but pricy. Take a look.

http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CARWCH

Has anyone tried these or any others for the Z31?

please post if you have.

thanks,

D


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

ddigital99 said:


> I saw some on Zcarparts.com that looked pretty good, but pricy. Take a look.
> 
> http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CARWCH
> 
> ...


I hear good things, a little expensive for my blood tho.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Cup holder? That's what's the passenger is for...........


----------

